# rescued rabbits now available for adoption, cleveland ohio



## luvthempigs (Oct 15, 2012)

This was on the news and in the paper today, so sad....glad they have been rescued and are up for adoption though 

http://fox8.com/2012/10/15/92-rabbits-removed-from-filthy-crowded-cages/


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 16, 2012)

wow, so sad  I'm glad the bunnies are all getting another chance at a good life! and $10 for a spayed/neutered bunny? amazingly good deal


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 16, 2012)

I love the guy holding the rabbit at the end. I wonder if he will take one home lol


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree, ten dollars is an awesome deal for a rabbit who has been fixed. You also get a free vet visit which is an extra as well. 

The bunny who the news guy was holding like a baby actually made me cry. Partly for joy that they have been rescued and are safe but also because it amazes me how animals are so forgiving. He/she is going to make someone an awesome pet. And who knows, maybe the news guy is adopting this one :bunnyheart


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Oct 16, 2012)

I think he should  I loved when he kind of started bouncing him like a baby. So adorable. And I agree with you, animals, especially rabbits are so forgiving. That bunny was eating up that attention


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 17, 2012)

Aww what a somewhat happy ending to a horrible story. I bet that person was an animal hoarder. Ever seen that show?? Omg it's crazy! 

Anyway, glad they are rescued and I hope they all find homes, $10, that's a deal!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 17, 2012)

I posted it on my FB page since I grew up in Ohio and many of my friends are still just 45 minutes from Cleveland. Hopefully they will consider adopting. I'm going to have to call my sister tonight and beg on my nephew's behaf. He keeps asking me to send my rabbits to him in the mail (he's 7 and just doesn't get the logistics).

Rabbits are so full of joy that when they find a good home their little hearts shine so brightly. I hope they all get totally spoiled, because they deserve it!


----------



## luvthempigs (Oct 17, 2012)

Lisa, I have seen hoarders and yes, it's awful. I have seen one or two episodes where people are getting help in cleaning up their home and they actually find an animal who has been long dead under all the clutter:shock:

Brandy, That's awesome of you to share with your facebook friends from Ohio 

It would be really great if your nephew was able to adopt one of these bunnies, keep us posted.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 17, 2012)

ray:
Hope they all find wonderful homes!


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 18, 2012)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Lisa, I have seen hoarders and yes, it's awful. I have seen one or two episodes where people are getting help in cleaning up their home and they actually find an animal who has been long dead under all the clutter:shock:


oh god, that's horrible! I LOVE animals and would love to save/take in any and every abused/neglected animal I hear about, but I could never hoard them! like the rest of you RO folks, I'm always careful not to take in more than my time, space and finances can handle so that I can give the animals I have the best life possible. I can't stand to watch shows about animal hoarding.


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 18, 2012)

It is awful isn't it? The animals have to suffer because of a person's mental state of being. That is just wrong on so many levels.


----------



## bunnyontherun (Nov 15, 2012)

This bunny went through hell. http://melnick.chipin.com/pet-bunny-dropped-off-on-deserted-country-road-gives-birth-to-15-kits-babies 

Please pass the link. Near cleveland, Ohio Shelter need, foster, adoption, donations help posting want ads. Anything will help.


----------

